# Innovatek HR 709 headrest monitor



## jf1957 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi, i just bought a Yukon XL 2004 with the Innovatek headrest monitor in it. The passeger monitor turn on good but writing no signal, the driver one don't want to turn on. I notified that the cable that's running on the seat back was unplug, the problem is how can i plug those cables together whit only one hand contorted like if i was on the "Cirque du soleil" with that two cable having an aligment natch. So i decided to lift the headrest and see if the cable could pass trough the headrest hole and it doesn't. Why the hell this munufacturer does not make the cable from the headrest 2 foot longer so it can cross all the back seat ???
Anyway I have another problem, while the headrest was in my hand i plug the cable together an try to but it on and it doesn't. I try to find a manuel, wiring diagram or installation mode on the net but can't find anything. 
Any help would be appriceate
Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

one is a master, one is a slave, both have to have power and be connected. They both should have come with extension cables.


----------

